

Banned for Life: The hidden danger when developing for Android - ASquare
https://medium.com/medium-long/c62f2404f66

======
erekel
Reading this and the stories linked, it really makes me wonder how this can be
legal, because it sure as hell isn't open or "not evil".

I'm really shocked that this is their business practice, because it's put me
off ever developing for Android, as they could wipe out everything I use.

This needs to be challenged, as they are abusing their monopoly.

